# Bo-Shuriken Waza  clip (SICK!!!)



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Dec 13, 2007)

(I HATE THIS KID!!!!) Enjoy.


----------



## Satt (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice!!! Those are my second favorite weapon right behind the Kusari Fundo.


----------



## chrisa (Dec 13, 2007)

I got one word for that......wow


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## Shicomm (Dec 13, 2007)

Very, very good skills... amazing !


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 13, 2007)

Okay!  I went to the link fully prepared to enter 'scoff mode' (tho' I noted a postive comment from *Arnis* as I clicked the link which gave me pause for thought).  I watched it all the way through and my martial hackles didn't rise once.

Not bad at all.  Almost as good as an Englishman :lol: (given that darts is one of our national drinking pass-times )


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm impressed.


----------



## LawDog (Dec 13, 2007)

I am "big time" impressed.
:supcool:


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 13, 2007)

Very good, reminds me of Ralph Thorn - style combat knife throwing (no spin or sub-1 spin style)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 13, 2007)

Doc_Jude said:


> Very good, reminds me of Ralph Thorn - style combat knife throwing (no spin or sub-1 spin style)


 
I think Ralph is a little better.  Though it reminded me of him right off the bat as well.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 14, 2007)

Impressive, not sure why it's here though. :idunno:


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 14, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I think Ralph is a little better.  Though it reminded me of him right off the bat as well.



Have you heard when Ralph is going to release his instructional dvd? I have his book and the Martial Arts Knife Throwing dvd & have to find the time to fit ONE MORE thing into my training schedule. Ralph Thorn is so impressive, if I was half as good as him, I'd be happy, because that's totally lethal already.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 14, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Impressive, not sure why it's here though. :idunno:



I was trying to make that connection as well.


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Dec 15, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Impressive, not sure why it's here though. :idunno:


 
Umm...shuriken waza/nage is one of the skills that we, as ninja and ninja wannabe's, work on....semantics aside, just enjoy.....


----------



## Kreth (Dec 15, 2007)

Kichigai-no-Okami said:


> Umm...shuriken waza/nage is one of the skills that we, as ninja and ninja wannabe's, work on....semantics aside, just enjoy.....


We also train with kusari fundo, but you don't see Masaki Ryu clips here...


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Dec 16, 2007)

Kreth said:


> We also train with kusari fundo, but you don't see Masaki Ryu clips here...


:Sigh: :Eyes rolling:  Well, Jeff, I'm sorry that this post offended you in some way.  I just though that It was an interesting display of skill from a very talented individual to share with  my BUYU, and that perhaps we can aspire in our training, to obtain a certain degree of perfection, as this individual has (but probably should). I'm just glad that  (the rest of) my buyu enjoyed ,and were in some way inspired by this clip.  (Gambatte Kudesai !)
 "Lessons learned" Archive: "NEVER take yourself too seriously."
 Out.


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Dec 16, 2007)

Here.  Feel better?  
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nqoB2QpruDk&feature=related


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 16, 2007)

*Kichi*, thanks for that - it was nice to see 'Hats' not playing 'dress-up' for a change.  I've often wondered if he realises how much damage he causes to peoples impressions of the art when he does that?

Good to see him in 'action' too.

Oh and I don't think *Kreth* was being quite as negative as you may have taken him, tho' of course it is ever going to be somewhat subjective as to where certain 'image resources' belong.


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Dec 16, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> *Kichi*, thanks for that - it was nice to see 'Hats' not playing 'dress-up' for a change. I've often wondered if he realises how much damage he causes to peoples impressions of the art when he does that?
> 
> Good to see him in 'action' too.
> 
> Oh and I don't think *Kreth* was being quite as negative as you may have taken him, tho' of course it is ever going to be somewhat subjective as to where certain 'image resources' belong.


 Your very welcome, Sukerin.  I just wish  sometimes that others would take things in the spirit that it's been offered, and go in peace.  That's all.  But thank you very much for your input.    - Bryan


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 16, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> *Kichi*, thanks for that - it was nice to see 'Hats' not playing 'dress-up' for a change. I've often wondered if he realises how much damage he causes to peoples impressions of the art when he does that?.


 
I don't know if that matters so much anymore... Hell, Iv'e seen guys talk **** about our art cuz we "dress like Ninjers" by wearing black Gi's when we train...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2007)

Kichigai-no-Okami said:


> Here.  Feel better?
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=nqoB2QpruDk&feature=related



Wow, great precision when throwing at the staff and sword!


----------



## Kreth (Dec 16, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Wow, great precision when throwing at the staff and sword!


Actually, the technique is hiding behind the bo or sword, and using them to deflect shuriken.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 16, 2007)

Sukerkin 'Hats' is not really a proper term of respect for any teacher of the arts.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 16, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Actually, the technique is hiding behind the bo or sword, and using them to deflect shuriken.


 
It is a great technique to and very, very efficient!


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 16, 2007)

Kichigai-no-Okami said:


> Here.  Feel better?
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=nqoB2QpruDk&feature=related



Now that was inspiring!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Actually, the technique is hiding behind the bo or sword, and using them to deflect shuriken.



Ooops! I didn't see him moving it.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 16, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> it was nice to see 'Hats' not playing 'dress-up' for a change.




What "dress-up" were you disrespectfully referring to?  Just out of curiosity.  If you are referring to those "Ninja" cut scenes such as on the Human Weapon show, I really don't think those were Bujinkan folks.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 16, 2007)

awesome!


----------

